# 10 gallon brackish guppy tankmates



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I keep my 2 male guppies brackish, im looking for tank mates for the 10 gal they will moving into shortly. I dont want to overstock so I was wondering if there are any tankmates asside from guppies that would be comfy in the tank? 
I know its slim pickins for brackish community fish lol, if I have to go with more guppies thats fine too but I thought id ask


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amano shrimp! They are fresh or brackish. They dont breed in fresh but in brackish they do. Awesome shrimp and very helpful cleaners. You could also try black mollies, well really any molly. Mollies can be acclimated to full salt. my lfs has a tank full of saltwater mollies.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks Zebra. Im afriad Mollys may outgrow the space, they get pretty big, but still great suggestion! Ammoshrimp sound interesting, does anyone know if ammo shrimp would do well with betta? Some shrimp can be agressive with betta and ruin tails. Im asking because if they breed in my guppy tank I could add the shrimp fry to the large betta tanks for cleanings, win win!


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Introduce the shrimp before the betta if you go that route. As far as brackish water goes, I would of made my brackish tank a bit bigger, or you wont have many selections of fish. Maybe go with a dragon goby, they are small. 

What's the salinity level of your water? My brackish tank is at 1.010


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Not very high at all, like right on verge of being brackish, im upping the salinity at each water change, hopeing for 1.005 by the next change. Sorry I called them ammo shrimp haha! Just noticed they are called amano shrimp. When I first got them I had 8 males in a 15 gal, 6 died first week from columnaris, after treatment I was able to save 2 males (the ones I still have) and converted them to brackish. They are doing great! So im sticking with brackish for them  ...Ill have to look up a dragon goby and do a little research. I may just end up having to go with a couple more gups and some shrimps.
I know you mentions amano shrimp but would cherry shrimp tolerate brackish? 
How does this stocking sound?

Eventually when prepared and ready, introductions slowly
my 2 males
2 new male gups
5 shrimp 
1 nerite snail

& I may add 1 - 2 nerite snails.


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

*All male guppies?*

Will a group of all male guppies do okay? I thought usually females were necessary to deter aggression? I'm not sure though.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I've heard males will be fine in an all male tank? My 2 boys get along great, they do there mating dances and occasional nip but for the most part they're always together.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not all mollies get too big. Balloon mollies (which i think are ugly) and black mollies stay pretty small. I would try adding one shrimp with the betta first to see if he likes the taste of shrimp or not. If everything is okay, you could add more. Would hate for him to eat them all!


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL I know right!? Problem is we cant get them up here in Maine, they arent legal for the petstores to sell :/ so im going to have to order them, I see you usually have to get at least 10 shrimp for the sellers to sell/ship them over the net. If it turns out theyre tasty they will have many snacks lol.


----------

